# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que tipo de filtragem é efectuada através do Carvão Activado ?

## João Magano



----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Ui, parece que fui o único que respondeu "todas as anteriores"  :Smile: .
Passo a explicar o meu voto:

Quimica todos sabemos porquê, retira medicamentos, coloração da água, etc.
Mecânica... ora se deixarmos o carvão activado ( CA ) no filtro este irá reter as particulas com uma certa dimensão que não consigam passar por entre o CA.
Biológica... deixem o CA no filtro e nos poros irão se alojar baterias para a filtração biológica. 

António Paes

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

É físico/químico, chamamos a "filtração" do carvão activado de adsorção onde temos as forças de Van der Valls interagindo entre o adsorvente e o adsorvato.
Podemos ter adsorção entre sólidos, gases e soluções (líquidos) para o nosso caso que o agente principal é o carvão activado.

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

alguem me sabe dizer.... quanto tempo é que o carvão activado dura..... ou seja de quanto em quanto tempo deve ser mudado!?!?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:   Ricardo

Para a tua questão ser respondida com rigor posso dizer-te que é dificil determinar um tempo de utilização para carvão activado a utilizar em filtragem de água, normalmente os vendedores indicam tempos de substituição do carvão activado pois a função deles é vender, :HaEbouriffe:   mas existem variados factores a ter em conta para que se possa considerar o carvão saturado. Por exemplo a quantidade de litros de água a tratar e a quantidade de carvão utilizado para esse efeito, isto entre muitos outros que é preciso conhecer para determinar o limite de saturação do carvão activado, no entanto para que fiques mais descansado posso dizer-te que o carvão activado satura mas não colapsa e liberta tudo novamente na água (como por vezes se tem dito) o carvão limita-se a absorver quase tudo o que a água contém ficando seu fiel depositário até que alguem se lembre de o subtituir.
Por isso, e dependendo sempre da quantidade de carvão que vais utilizar podes fazer a substituição a cada dois meses ou se preferires em cada seis meses, por uma questão de eficácia do teu conjunto de filtragem, que eu obviamente desconheço.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá, Ricardo

Experimenta o seguinte método.

1L de carvão em 1000L de água (proporção)Colocar durante 24 horas na sump, (antes de efectuar uma troca de agua)No fim disso guardar num recipiente plastico (humido apenas) no frigorificoUtilizar 4 vezes

Utilizo este sistema em trocas de água quinzenais.

----------


## Welington

filtragem quimica.

----------


## Santos Dias

Como já todos disseram o o Basico da questão tomo por minhas as palavras dos anteriores com realce para as do amigo  Julio Macieira ,comprimentos

----------

